# built ga16det?



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i ordered low compression pistons and rods for my ga16de , had to be custom made  do you think 320whp is possible ? dunno how much power the crank is good for


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What compression ratio are you hoping to get? 9:0; 8.5:1, 8:1? Also, what rods are you using? It would all depend on what turbo and internal combinations you are running. I know stock GA16DE internals are good for 300+ bhp, but I don't know about wheel ratings, and it really depends on the quality parts you had made.

Did you think about using E-series connecting rods? I know E-series guys use GA16 rods to lengthen their stroke; I figure a GA16DE with E-series rods would shorten ours and give us lower compression.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I could be wrong but, wouldn't shorter rods decrease the displacement?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

People have made over 300WHP on the stock bottom end actually. SHould be no problem on a built setup!


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

akexnads said:


> I could be wrong but, wouldn't shorter rods decrease the displacement?


Actually the rod length has nothing to do at all with displacement. Shorter rods for a given piston design will decrease compression and reduce the rod ratio, nothing more. For increased stroke, you need a crankshaft with longer crank throws.

Bob


----------

